# Buffedcast mp3 seit cast 472 ohne bearbeitung nicht mehr anhörbar - Codec änderung ?



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2015)

Seit dem Buffedcast 472 kann ich auf meinen Mp3 Player (Trekstore 4 G keinen Buffedcast mehr hören.

 

Der Mp3 Player spult 40 sekunden schnell nach vorne und wechselt dann den Titel.

 

Wird eine neue Mastering Software genutzt ? Ein neuer Mp3 Codec ?


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2015)

ist schon weitergeleitet an unsere Audio/Video-Abteilung, die erstellen das MP3 des letzten Cast noch einmal neu.


----------

